# Moving to Wyoming :-)



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck on your move to Wyoming! I'll be moving to AZ, next month & I was lucky enough to find a riding buddy already. But, I'll be retiring & she works the normal M-F, so I'll have to search out some more riders for the other days. I have a gaited mare & an Arab gelding so can switch off depending who I'm riding with.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, good luck with your move!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with your move 
Happy trails to you and hubby


----------



## stylemichelle21 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with Wyoming, but from the few times I've been there I've loved it. Good luck with everything!


----------

